# Club Intrawest - Vancouver



## jehb2 (Feb 1, 2012)

How easy or difficult is it to exchange into Club Intrawest Vancouver either via RCI or using HGVC club points for early summer?  I'm thinking mid-June at some point in the future?

Can you expect to get the exchange if you book 9 months?  Is this like trying to book HGVC New York?  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a Club Intrawest owner, so don't know the rules for HGVC to reserve there.  However I can tell you that right now the CI owners' website shows that there is availability at the CI Vancouver every single day this June in every size unit for CI owners, so I would suspect that the odds are good for you especially if you can book earlier than this.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's very helpful.  Thank you so much.  Have you stayed Club Intrawest Vacouver - and did you like it?


----------



## abbekit (Feb 3, 2012)

We stayed there a few years ago and loved it.  Booked via RCI ( weeks) in a studio.  Check the review page.  I took lots of photos too.

http://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78


----------



## tashamen (Feb 3, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> That's very helpful.  Thank you so much.  Have you stayed Club Intrawest Vacouver - and did you like it?



Yes, I've stayed there twice through CI, both times in a 1BR unit and love the location.  Both times I combined it with a visit to other locations out west since I live in Vermont - either Whistler for a few days, or Bellingham or Olympia in Washington to make trip worthwhile.  I was able to book short stays (less than 6 days) less than 4 months out, and in one case just two weeks out.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 26, 2012)

I always get the 1 bedroom notch. It has a soaker tub in the bedroom which is surrounded by floor to ceiling panoramic glass. It is beautiful.

Parking is a bit expensive there but I believe there is a small discount if you are staying at Intrawest


----------



## tashamen (Jun 26, 2012)

I realize this is a fairly old thread - but just to update in case folks don't know - Club Intrawest no longer trades through RCI, and has switched to II.


----------

